

Hotmail One-Ups Gmail, Takes Facebook Chat Global - thankuz
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/hotmail_one-ups_gmail_takes_facebook_chat_global.php

======
PHPAdam
Is it a Microsoft win? .or. A nail in Live Messenger coffin,

Not sure how this is one up on gmail. GTalk has been on for ages (though i
don't use it, or fb chat)

------
twymer
I'm not sure I consider the addition of Facebook chat to hotmail to be "one
upping" gmail.

